# new pics of my car



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

here are some new pics of my car, any comments or questions welcome. . .


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

a few more. . .


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

pretty damn tight lookin if you ask me. i used to have my stock alloys gunmetal too. what are you lowered with and is that a 98 sentra grille?


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

thanks, i just recently did the rims black, i think it looks ten times better then that dull silver they used to look like, im lowered with hp racing coilovers and kyb agx struts, and thats the 96 stock grille cut up and meshed


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Are those Halos in black or Projectors???

Nice and mean looking...BTW


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

hey, tint your shit and buy my se-r sideskirts and then your car will be sick as hell. late


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

What kind of exhaust do u have? Nice combo, Black and red or is that orange?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

nice ride .. keep up the good work.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
1 question, how the hell is your engine bay that clean?

Seth


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Hmm,
> 1 question, how the hell is your engine bay that clean?
> 
> Seth *


that what i want 2 know too..


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Hmm,
> 1 question, how the hell is your engine bay that clean?
> 
> Seth *


Maybe WASH IT!!   

I think I fell in love with your car.


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

Hey, if you want to try this, I get some of that purple stuff from discount auto parts. Half Purple Stuff Half water. Then I put it in a spray pump. like Bug guys use. then sprayed that on my engine, got alot of grime off thats for sure.

Oh and NismoB14, you sellin Se-R sideskirts? How much?


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

hey guys sorry i havent been replying , just got home from work, first off let me say thank you for all the kind comments, now for the questions, those are the halo headlights, i painted them black, yep, gettin tint done next week, and yes ive been lookin for ser sideskirts forever, how much do you want for them?, as for the exhaust its a ractive muffler with 2 1/4 catback, and yeah, i love the whole black and red thing, haha, and about the engine bay, i didnt think it was really all that clean, i guess its ok, but i dont really clean it all thatttt much, maybe a lil here and there, but i just try to keep it all maintained, once again thanks for all the comments guys


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

*se-r sideskirts*

yeah, i have a set of white 200sx se-r sideskirts on my 200sx se. they are cloud white in perfect condition. i would prolly be will to sell them if i was offered a fair price. late.


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

wow, that engine bay is extremely clean! Ever thought about getting the Stillen front lip? I think it would look real nice. its easier and cheaper than getting a whole new bumper. I really want one but to bad it wont fit in the '98 bumpers.
I'm not quite sure but I think I might of seen your car on Colonia/HWY50 not too long ago. From what I saw the car was pretty slammed, how much did you drop your's?


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

yeah ive thought about the lip and might someday but its just too much money for me right now, lots of other stuff will come before the lip, and thanks for the compliments, and yeah that probably was me on colonial i drive out there occasionaly, and it was dropped 4 inches in the back and 3.75 in the front but its up a lil bit in the front now and still slammed in the back, thanks


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

cleanb14 said:


> *yeah ive thought about the lip and might someday but its just too much money for me right now, lots of other stuff will come before the lip, and thanks for the compliments, and yeah that probably was me on colonial i drive out there occasionaly, and it was dropped 4 inches in the back and 3.75 in the front but its up a lil bit in the front now and still slammed in the back, thanks *



Damn sounds like U riding real LOW kid....Get a nice dark tint to blend in those heads and wheels and post pics....


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

cleanb14 said:


> *yeah that probably was me on colonial i drive out there occasionaly, and it was dropped 4 inches in the back and 3.75 in the front*


DAMN 4 inches and 3.75 in the front? How was the ride like?


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

anyone ever see this silver sentra riding around (In Orlando) valencia with the VIS body kit? hes got projectors also, with some kind of blue streak going across them. Is that someone on here?


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

Equivocal said:


> *anyone ever see this silver sentra riding around (In Orlando) valencia with the VIS body kit? hes got projectors also, with some kind of blue streak going across them. Is that someone on here? *


You sure that was a VIS kit? Yea I see that car all over town, especially around VCC, but I don't personally know the owner. 

Just the over day at the Autozone parking lot I saw a grey B14 sentra, and I don't really like to hate on nissans but this one was riced out! From a far it looked okay but the closer I got, the more I began to start singing "whoOO whoOOo " 
It had the bumper of a '02 B15 vspec. The bumper was barely attached. The only thing that kept it from falling was two shoe laces, one on each side that was probably attached from somewhere inside the engine bay. Not just any laces, but two fat bright YELLOW SHOE LACES!! Like the ones you'd put on Adidas shell toes. No jokes, I myself couldn't believe it. I wish I would of had my digi to show ya'll.....I was in total shock.


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

ya, i like it low, and it rode perfect slammd all the way with stock struts for like 4 months at least, then one day my shocks blew and then it really sucked for like a month, but now i got the agx it rides really smooth, at leasst for bein this low, im gonna raise it up just a tad, and about the tint, im gettin it done on tuesday so ill take new pics then


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

how did you fit those coilovers on the stock shocks? did you have to grind hella shit?


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

nope everything fit fine, i had to grind the kyb's, the stock ones i just popped off that lil piece that was too big to fit them over


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

haha. thats funny as crap

Yea I see that car around VCC alot. I just want to know what the heck is tat blue streak going across his projectors? It catches my eye everytime I see that car.


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

Despite my late post, I must say that any car with a half clean or cleaner engine bay like yours deserves some credit. A lot of people ignore it but to me it completes the car.
IMO it makes owning a car more enjoyable as it's easier to work on, looks better and makes it seem as though the car runs better. The last statement is probably true as any leaks or mechanical problems are fixed = less mess in the engine bay.

The problem with my car, living in near the Atlantic ocean and the fact they use too much salt on the roads in the winter causing everything to corrode. I cringed last time I looked under the hood...and that was after I cleaned it up the summer.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Love the all red tails. The black rims arent doing anything for me though. Ever thought about polishing the lip?


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

yeah, i love the way the tail lights came out, and no these rims and polished lip just dont go together if i ever have money i will get rota slipstreams or some black 17's with big polished lip


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

when you popped of that gold peice on your shocks, it didn't fuck anything up? i thought that is what sealed the shock. also does your shit clatter around a bunch cuz i know the GC's do and was just curious if yours do also. later bro


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

no they worked good for a while poppin that thing off didnt mess anything up as far as i know, and yeah they do make a bit of noise same as the gc's


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Nice and clean ride!


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Equivocal said:


> *anyone ever see this silver sentra riding around (In Orlando) valencia with the VIS body kit? hes got projectors also, with some kind of blue streak going across them. Is that someone on here? *



Actually yeah. I saw this car this past weekend at the Blood Drag show in west palm. Pretty nice ride.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

Nice ride man, what kind of strut bars are those btw and whered u get them?


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

got the strut bars on ebay, there awesome


----------

